# cabina artiştilor



## Mallarme

La care vă gândiţi când citiţi "cabina artiştilor"?  actor's dressing room? sau altceva....

Mulţumesc.


----------



## alitza

Da, definitely "actor's dressing room"! Sau mai bine zis: "actors' dressing room" pentru ca "artisti" este la plural.


----------



## robbie_SWE

Mallarme said:


> La care ce vă gândiţi când citiţi "cabina artiştilor"? actor's dressing room? sau altceva....
> 
> Mulţumesc.


 
Am vrut doar sa-ti corijez textul putin.


----------



## Mallarme

Thanks for the confirmation, alitza. 

---

@robbie
Mulţumesc  este de foarte mult ajutor.


----------



## los_setenta

robbie_SWE said:


> Am vrut doar sa-ti corectez textul putin.


 
 
Buna, robbie, sper ca nu te superi ca am corectat si eu textul _tau _putin.

La revedere, M.


----------



## alitza

Mallarme said:


> Thanks for the confirmation, alitza.
> 
> ---
> 
> @robbie
> Mulţumesc  este de foarte mult ajutor.


 You're welcome. Anytime.
Alitza


----------



## robbie_SWE

los_setenta said:


> Buna, robbie, sper ca nu te superi ca am corectat si eu textul _tau _putin.
> 
> La revedere, M.


 
"A corija" este sinonim cu "a corecta". Este derivat din cuvantul francez "corriger". 

 robbie


----------



## alitza

Intr-adevăr, cuvintele sunt sinonime,dar verbul "a corija" este mult mai puţin folosit, mai arhaic.


----------

